# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  fake or real sus 250

## EVIL1

sorry i cant post a pic 

its a 10ml bottle

its off a legit source but the think that bothers me ,,it says "rebottled for australia" on the left bottom side of the sticker and its made by organon ,
i no other guys that have used it with good results,,just wanted to no if anyone else has heard of it,,yes i live in australia,,thanks

----------


## rj90

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...tled+australia

if it looks like this its g2g..well thats wat they say, i have never used this before...

----------


## EVIL1

yeh its the same,cheers mate

----------


## Aussiebb

Its a old product.

Dont think it is produced anymore.

There were some bad batches out there

----------


## EVIL1

ok,yeh there s still plenty around,mine looks pretty clean unlike some of the stories i ve heard,supposed to get good results of the stuff so i ll have to wait and see,did the freezer test and nothink,some say it works and some say it dont

----------

